
The ‘Hot Hand’ Debate Gets Flipped on Its Head - tvladeck
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-hot-hand-debate-gets-flipped-on-its-head-1443465711
======
DanBC
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10294779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10294779)

